#  ,

## Svetovit

!

      03-01-15/9-470 22.10.2009,   ,         ,   ,       ,     (      -54      ).

  :

   22  2003 . N 54-            ( , )    - ",    ",    .
 ,         ()         ,         -     ,        (, ).  ,  ,   2.1  2    22  2003 . N 54-,       -                ,           .

     -54,   ,           ,     ,       : 

       ,    ,       ()        -              .

                   ()        -      :

   ,       (  ,  ,   ),   ,       ,       ()        - .

    ,       :

 1:   ,          -54:
- ,
-  \,
-
     ?

 2:  ,     ,             (       ),    ,    ,   ,      (      )?

 :Big Grin:

----------


## .

> - ,
> -  \,
> -


 -     54-  .       ,    .    .



> 


     ?        - ?

----------


## Svetovit

-     54-  .       ,    .    .

      ?                , -  ,  ,    ,   ..     ?    ",    "    ?   

    ?        - ?

,      .     ,   -   :Smilie:

----------


## LegO NSK

> ?


.  - .

,    


 4  1999 . N 10 (         )

1.  1     18.06.93 N 5215-1 "  -       "               **  - .
3.             ,     ,   ,       ( ).
*        ,        ,      *  (, ).

----------


## Svetovit

., LegO NSK -  !

..  - ,        \   ,    -  .       -   ?

----------


## .

,

----------


## Svetovit

> ,


,      , ,      - \\,   ,     ,  ,  , ,         ,   ,     .   - ? :Confused:

----------


## .

*Svetovit*,            .           ,        .

----------


## Clition

,   .  - ,  .  - , -15.   , , .        ,   ,      .     ,   ?       .    ,  ,   ,  .     ,     , , ,      .      A5-.

----------


## .

> ,  .


         .

----------


## EugeneD

--!      ,    ,       ... ,     ,   ,   -    !     ,   ,     /?

----------


## Clition

,               ,    (    ),     ,         .         ,        , ..    .  ,        ,   .          .    ,     -    ,        "-",    ,  ,           ?             ?     ,   ?   - ?

----------


## .

> ,   ?


 , .      .     .        ?

----------


## Clition

.    ,     A5-,   .  +       ,    ,      ?           ,  ,     ?

 ,   ,      ((

----------


## .

.       ,     .
     .                .

----------


## Clition

,             - ,   ,      . ,               ,    ((      .     ?     -12?     ?

----------


## .

> ?     -12?


        .        . 
        .
    ? ,        ?

----------


## Clition

-     .     -   -,     ..        ,         ((   -         ?  -      ?   ,      ,     +       ((

----------


## .

,    ,     .       :Wink:    ,       -12,   ,      . 
    ?    ,      ?    .     ,    .     ,       ? 
   +     ,

----------


## Clition

,     ,   .     !

----------

